
The Night Watch [pdf] - lamflam
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/1311_05-08_mickens.pdf
======
GFischer
James Mickens is very funny :)

He had some really cool posts at Microsoft Research, which have sadly been
deleted (originally for Usenix magazine too).

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150208050249/http://research.m...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150208050249/http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/mickens)

(see the bottom for the link to the good stuff)

Funny stuff:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150714155945/http://research.m...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150714155945/http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/mickens/nestofhornets.pdf)

[https://web.archive.org/web/20150706121547/http://research.m...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150706121547/http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/people/mickens/theslowwinter.pdf)

------
daveloyall
Makes ya think, don't it?

